
Greedy bankers, weak politicians and timid journalists could cause a new crash - randomname2
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/01/the-low-tricks-of-high-finance-how-greedy-bankers-weak-politicians-and-timid-journalists-could-cause-a-new-crash/
======
bobby_9x
What this article doesn't mention is the vast amount of people that knowingly
took out a home loan that absolutely did not have the income to pay it.

I can remember when things were crashing, they interviewed many people on TV
that said they had no responsibility because it was the 'bank's job to check
if they had the income'. A couple took out a loan on a $500,000 house and both
had minimum wage jobs. It's not like they lost their jobs. They only ever had
minimum wage jobs.

Everyone got greedy. The banks were forced to take on really risky loans
because the government thought it was a good idea that everyone should have a
home. They bundled them up and tried to make even more money on them.

People figured out pretty quickly that you could get a home with virtually
nothing down and many banks didn't even check to see if you had the income.

It's easy to put the entire crash on the big, bad, bankers, but there are
multiple groups to blame here (bad government policy+greedy bankers+greedy
people wanting houses they can't afford).

